# tonneau cover in the winter



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

I have a 2000 F-250 with a 8ft bed. I recently bought a extang snap on tonneau cover for it. I do snow removal so occationally in the winter i have to put equipment in the bed of my truck with requires rolling up the tenneau cover. I just went to put it on after being rolled up for about a month and just about killed my self doing it! It just was not long enough to stretch to the tailgate. I finally got it all on after about 90 minutes of pulling and stretching. Does anybody have any tips for making it easier to install in the cold temperatures.... i have no problem at all in the summer. Thanx in advance, Evan


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*AHHHH....Good tip!*

We used pull our trucks into the garage (heated) to get the cover back on in cold temps. Its still kind of tough unless you can let it heat up for an hour or two. You got lucky, we can't even get ours on outside without 2 or 3 people!


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

hello,

The best tip is to not roll it up to the back of the cab but to remove it completely and bring it indoors, or maybe stick it behind the seat at least. If you can't store it on the spot when removing, then bring it indoors for awhile to warm back up and drive without it til its warm.

Once they are cold, your finished. Also, it may be easier in the summer, but wait a few years. It will shrink over time and eventually become a real pain. 

steveair


----------

